# help! my sketchy sketch ran under foot & got steppped on!



## twitchNsketch (Jul 17, 2014)

Its not as bad as it sounds but it is at the same time. My rattie was running around the house & ran under foot & got stepped on. Both of his top teeth broke clean off. I can't even see ANY tooth left above his gum line. I called the emergency vet and they said hits teeth will grow back but what should i do until then? He can't even eat peas, which are his absolute favorite. He usually peels the outer shell off and just eats the flesh but he can't even do that! Its literally breaking my heart. I've been crying off & on since it happened. what can i do for him? How long would it take for his teeth to grow back? What can i give him to eat? ANY help is appreciated!!!!


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

There could be further damage internally so he definitely needs to see a vet ASAP. I'm guessing it was his head that was injured if his teeth snapped so he could even have a fractured jaw or skull. If that vet won't see you then find another.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

It sounds like you should find a new vet. Yes his teeth will grow back but his bottom teeth have nothing to grind against now. They'll need to be trimmed regularly until the other teeth grow back. You'll have to feed him babyfood and liquids only. I would really look into getting him to the vet though. A blow that's hard enough to knock his teeth out might have also caused other injuries like fractures or a concussion.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I sincerely doubt any vet just OKed his condition. If that was really the case, you need to seriously contemplate this vets credibility. Your rat needs to see a vet and soon since you have no idea what kind of internal injuries were sustained - some of which would not show up immediately. Look at it this way, if a child's delicate head was accidently stepped on by a force 50 times larger than it, causing their teeth to fall out, you would want to rush that child to the emergency room straight away. Your pet is no exception! Any vet that says 'he will be fine' is at best ill-informed (though I have some other choice words I would like to use). You would be doing your animal a disservice by not taking it in to get checked.


----------



## twitchNsketch (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm taking him to his vet first thing in the morning, i just don't have the money to take him to the emergency vet. I'm already having a hard enough time dealing with this right now, I'm sorry tp sound rude but i can't deal with the 3rd degree right now. I'm aware that he needs to go to the vet but the emergency vet doesn't have payment plans and its $180 just to get into an exam room, not including the exam itself, not to mention the tests & medication. He's not showing any signs of pain or distress, he ate some cooked oatmeal that had been refrigerated & is like dough consistency so they can hold it. He's drinking fine and playing/acting normally. I AM taking him to the vets as soon as open in the morning, I just wanted to know what I can do. I already feel absolutely horrible about it so please stop with the condescending accusatory comments. If you can't say anything encouraging or helpful than please desist from posting anything....


----------



## twitchNsketch (Jul 17, 2014)

PawsandClaws said:


> I sincerely doubt any vet just OKed his condition. If that was really the case, you need to seriously contemplate this vets credibility. Your rat needs to see a vet and soon since you have no idea what kind of internal injuries were sustained - some of which would not show up immediately. Look at it this way, if a child's delicate head was accidently stepped on by a force 50 times larger than it, causing their teeth to fall out, you would want to rush that child to the emergency room straight away. Your pet is no exception! Any vet that says 'he will be fine' is at best ill-informed (though I have some other choice words I would like to use). You would be doing your animal a disservice by not taking it in to get checked.


I don't recall saying that the vet "ok'd" his condition or said that he would be fine.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

twitchNsketch said:


> I'm taking him to his vet first thing in the morning, i just don't have the money to take him to the emergency vet. I'm already having a hard enough time dealing with this right now, I'm sorry tp sound rude but i can't deal with the 3rd degree right now. I'm aware that he needs to go to the vet but the emergency vet doesn't have payment plans and its $180 just to get into an exam room, not including the exam itself, not to mention the tests & medication. He's not showing any signs of pain or distress, he ate some cooked oatmeal that had been refrigerated & is like dough consistency so they can hold it. He's drinking fine and playing/acting normally. I AM taking him to the vets as soon as open in the morning, I just wanted to know what I can do. I already feel absolutely horrible about it so please stop with the condescending accusatory comments. If you can't say anything encouraging or helpful than please desist from posting anything....


You know, I get that you're emotional and upset, but your attitude is really non-productive, and frankly seems more focused on YOU, rather than on the health and well-being of your rat.

Folks are here, on a Sunday, volunteering their time to give advice which they think best, and believe important for your rat's recovery--and you're banging back at them. Gosh, really, these are _strangers_, worrying over _your_ pet--please think of that.

I didn't see anything I read as "condescending" at all--what I am reading is VERY REAL and immediate concerns.

The first thing I thought as I read your post was possible head injury, neck injury, broken jaw, broken teeth roots, just all kinds of possibly life-threatening things, not to mention some serious pain.

I'm not rich, not by a long shot, but I also darn well have a dedicated vet fund, for just such things as this--that's why they are called EMERGENCIES.

Seems to always happen on weekends, after hours, holidays--and right before next paycheck. It's like the durn critters PLAN it that way 

There are all kinds of ways to scrape up money, if really necessary, and this sure seems to warrant it. Cancel something for a month or two, go without something--if you're already at that level of sacrifice, see if family or friends will help you out, just for this, then get busy scraping a way to pay them back. Grab another part-time job, have a rummage sale, etc, etc.

Can you apply for CareCredit? Will the E-vet hold a check for a bit?

Please try to get him in, if you can at all.

In the meantime, I would restrict his activity, make sure he has soft, warm bedding, isn't climbing, etc, and monitor his vital signs carefully.

I really do wish your rattie boy well, sending vibes.


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Everybody here is just showing concern for your rat. You didn't mention that you were taking him to the vet tomorrow in your original post and to me it did sound like the vet had OK'd his condition by telling you his teeth will grow back on their own. We're all rat lovers here, just trying to help each other out.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Jess <3 said:


> Everybody here is just showing concern for your rat. You didn't mention that you were taking him to the vet tomorrow in your original post and to me it did sound like the vet had OK'd his condition by telling you his teeth will grow back on their own. We're all rat lovers here, just trying to help each other out.


Yes, this.

And I forgot to mention that, before--your info and tone, from your very first post, to your post #5, changed quite a bit.

If you read post #1, it really does come across that you made a phone call, decided against a vet, and now just want info on what to feed your boy, until his teeth grow back.

In post #5, there is a great deal more info, that would change how folks assess your situation, okay? Does that make sense?


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Guys, there's no need to pile onto twitch. My god, would you all be coherent to every last little detail if you thought you might have injured your child? The fact is even parents of CHILDREN don't go to the hospital because they can't afford it.

I don't think OP was referring to EVERYONE on this post, just. There is no need to grill someone already panicking about what their vet already told them. 

Yes, we all want to help, but there is no reason to attack OP when they are clearly frustrated, sad, and confused as to what to do. You can give advice without yelling at them. This is EXACTLY why so many people won't ASK questions on any rat community anymore.

Keep the poor baby comfortable, Twitch, and if there's any way you could grind up ibuprofen and put it in babyfood or oatmeal. I'm not sure on dosage so you might want to call the e-vet again to ask, but it could help with any pain he might be experiencing. I'm so sorry about your little guy, I hope he turns out okay.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Pandorascaisse said:


> Guys, there's no need to pile onto twitch. My god, would you all be coherent to every last little detail if you thought you might have injured your child? The fact is even parents of CHILDREN don't go to the hospital because they can't afford it.
> 
> I don't think OP was referring to EVERYONE on this post, just. There is no need to grill someone already panicking about what their vet already told them.
> 
> ...


Who is yelling, and attacking?

Parents of children who don't go to the hospital get PROSECUTED.

As for ibuprofen--what if her rat is experiencing internal bleeding? NSAIDs will worsen that, perhaps cause a bleedout.

I really think this rat boy needs to see a vet on emergency.


----------



## surrounded (May 24, 2012)

twitchNsketch said:


> I don't recall saying that the vet "ok'd" his condition or said that he would be fine.






twitchNsketch said:


> I called the emergency vet and they said hits teeth will grow back


 sounds like an "ok"

Just trying to clarify the situation here. I think we all collectively agree that your rat needs immediate medical attention, and possibly a new vet (or at least a new e-vet). I am fairly new here, and don't know much medical wise, so I will not suggest anything for the chance of saying something incorrect. I hope your rats will be okay.


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Ratpax, you sound very confrontational with what you say towards the OP. Also, just because parents don't bring their children to the hospital doesn't mean anyone ever knows about it. What counts as an emergency to one parent might not be to another... and I've never actually seen someone prosecuted for failure to provide medical care for what they don't consider an emergency.

You don't know if OP lost their job, had an accident - sometimes _things happen in life_. And OP can't control that. This was an accident. Rats are very, for lack of a better word, squishy. Depending on where they were stepped on, the body could have compensated. I, once, on accident ran over my cat with a rockinghorse, however nothing came of it because it was just at that right spot.

I would think that a rat who was actually internally injured couldn't help but start showing signs of pain. Rat teeth don't have nerve endings, do they? So if that's all that happened, and the stepping just so happened to be in the right place, and the rat is acting happy, active, and bright and doesn't squeak or shy away from touch in the head/shoulder area - there might actually be nothing wrong.

Should this rat see a vet? Definitely. But should an owner who could be in any number of financial situations that we know nothing about be told nothing but vet, then have it turned on them when they even dare to talk about themselves? $180 just to walk in the door... we've had to take dogs in for just regular free exams and the bill ended up being over $200 for little trivial things. 

Even if they have a vet fund, whatever they have in it that might normally cover any vet costs (say, their vet charges $20 per rat and $30 for the normal antibiotics, $100 in the vet fund is perfectly fine for that situation because they have enough money for both rats (assuming they have 2) to go in to see the vet), but emergency care can be ridiculously expensive.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Pandora and OP, you act as if I spend my weekends here with nothing better to do than make somebody feel bad. Sorry, that I cannot sugarcoat every sentence of my reply when the topic is quite serious. Sarcasm aside, my only intention was to let OP know that this was not something that was going to get better if it was just left to its own devices. Remember that these so-called 'condescending' posts came way before any of us knew OP had any plans for a vet visit and from my point of view very much sounded like they were given the 'OK' to treat and maintain from home which is so not okay.


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

But if one person says the same thing, ten more people saying the exact same thing doesn't make it any more or less true. Panic can cause people to be in a state they normally wouldn't be in. I know many people who would completely shut down and leave if they panicked and then were reprimanded heavily by several people. 

I'm not saying anyone was doing it to MAKE OP feel bad. I'm just saying. There's no need to swoop in and then call the OP wrong for saying something about themselves.

Twitch is logged off now, and it worries me. I hope they're okay :/


----------



## surrounded (May 24, 2012)

Pandorascaisse said:


> But if one person says the same thing, ten more people saying the exact same thing doesn't make it any more or less true. Panic can cause people to be in a state they normally wouldn't be in. I know many people who would completely shut down and leave if they panicked and then were reprimanded heavily by several people.
> 
> I'm not saying anyone was doing it to MAKE OP feel bad. I'm just saying. There's no need to swoop in and then call the OP wrong for saying something about themselves.
> 
> Twitch is logged off now, and it worries me. I hope they're okay :/


Panic is the emotion I'm hoping someone feels when they step on their rats head. Because being panicked will lead them to take immediate care and action. Them logging off as nothing to do with anything, I'm sure he/she is fine.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Pandorascaisse said:


> But if one person says the same thing, ten more people saying the exact same thing doesn't make it any more or less true. Panic can cause people to be in a state they normally wouldn't be in. I know many people who would completely shut down and leave if they panicked and then were reprimanded heavily by several people.
> 
> I'm not saying anyone was doing it to MAKE OP feel bad. I'm just saying. There's no need to swoop in and then call the OP wrong for saying something about themselves.
> 
> Twitch is logged off now, and it worries me. I hope they're okay :/


Hopefully, Twitch is logged off because they are taking their pet to the vet for evaluation and stabilizing treatment.

I'm having the exact opposite reaction to them being logged off--it makes me hopeful they have found a way to get proper help for the little dude and aren't online anymore, but actually at the vet.

Rat teeth are extremely sensitive, btw. Yes, they feel hot/cold/differing levels of pressure and dental pain, just as we would.

A blow/crushing pressure to the head that is hard enough to fracture both upper incisors at the gum line is incredibly dangerous and potentially very serious.

Please, drama and infighting is not going to help the OP, or their rat.

No one said one bad personal thing about OP--don't try to make it as if they did. We just want to see the rat boy helped.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Take a step back, everyone.

Emotions run high during emergency situations.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh my gosh that's awful! Poor Sketch, I hope all goes well at the vet tomorrow.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I always worry this will happen with my girls or Rocco. So I am interested in what the vet has to say. I'd flip my you know what if I stepped on my rat and his teeth fell out. Poor rattie and poor human, sucks to be in that situation. Idk if my family would lend me that kind of money for something like that. Probably for Wilder, but not my new rats. I had to lend out my emergency fund. So having rats right now really scares me. I'd fear spending my last couple thousand on my rats because I have people I take care of. I need my emergency fund for them. I'd probably get that vet credit card thing. Now I'm just thinking out loud what I'd do so I'll stop rambling. Good luck.


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

I feel awful for both the rat & OP. I have been in that situation where I have no money and a pet had something very serious happen to them. It's heartbreaking, I cried all night over my dog until her vet appointment the next morning when they opened. Feel for you OP and I hope you've found a way to take your baby to the vet


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

How awful! This is everyone's worst nightmare to accidently step on a rat - there have been a few near misses in my house with ratties running under my feet too - it could happen to anyone. I hope Sketch does well at the vet, please let us know! On a side note, it didn't seem to me that anyone was attacking you as such - without knowing the full story I think people were worried about the blasé attitude your vet seemed to have. Don't be put off coming back for advice. The forum will be here to help you nurse Sketch back to health. Good luck today!


----------



## twitchNsketch (Jul 17, 2014)

SOOOOO.... i really wasn't planning on coming back to update for fear of doing/saying something wrong again but here it is anyway.

My breeder set up a PHYSICAL exam with her vet (and her close friend) to assess any immediate damage and to see if it was absolutely necessary for me to dig into my rent fund to take him to the er. As it turns out, he's fine (at a glance/physical exam). Of course, he's STILL going to go to the vet later today but there was no immediate danger. His jaw is fine, he's eating (soft foods) fine, he has no sensitivity in his head area and he's just as peppy as ever. So as for immediate danger, he's out of the woods. The vet was very happy with his appearance and his energy. He said that sketch will be fine for the night and more than likely has no sustaining damage. 

As for all these comments, it's quite discouraging to hear. I come here asking for HELP and instead feel like i am being attacked. As for the comment about my "non productive attitude" and being "more focused on me rather than the well being of my rat" I'm pretty positive that i had apologized ahead of time for being/sounding rude. And if my concern was more focused on myself than i wouldn't have been emotionally distraught about my rat. If i was concerned about myself than i would have just gone about my day as if nothing happened.... just stating fact.

And not like it matters, but it was my 7 year old son who stepped on sketch. And it just so happened that he only stepped on his snout and it was in just such a way that his top teeth snapped clean off. I'm not saying it's OK but accidents happen, especially when there are kids and pets in the same house. The vet speculates that sketch has weak teeth to begin with. I had found both teeth on the ground in the spot that he had been stepped on and took them with me. The vet examined the teeth and he said that they look like he might have had developmental issues with them when he was born. It's just an educated guess as obviously he didn't have all the equipment with him to do any scans/tests. 

I agree and completely understand that my original post wasn't as informative as it should have been but i was clearly distraught and only trying to get advice on what i should do for the time being. I had only gotten defensive when the "I seriously doubt a vet would ok his condition" and then referring to a pet as a child. Yes, true, he IS one of my fur-babies but if i take my rat to the er they can refuse treatment, if i took my CHILD to the er, they absolutely cannot, under any circumstances, refuse treatment. If that were the case than we would have been at the er vet moments after it happened. 

No, i don't have corners to cut on finances/spending. I'm already surviving with the absolute bare minimum and none of my family or friends has a few hundred dollars to loan me for any reason seeing as they are all in the same position as i am or even worse off. And none of them even like rats. I don't qualify for care credit (tried that once with my cat) and i don't have a checking account.

It kind of sucks that i feel like i have to explain these things to people, especially considering i was only looking for advice for my rattie to begin with. But there is no immediate damage and i WILL BE taking him to the vet this afternoon. I would just like to express my gratitude for the advice i did recieve and apologize for being "unproductive". I would also like to point out that if someone is on here asking for help and they are clearly distraught, coming at them like a frieght train isn't going to help improve matters any. Being supportive and understanding goes a long way.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

So glad to hear Sketch is going to be ok! Glad you came back to update us, I was quite worried about the wee guy.
Did the vet mention what will need done with the bottom teeth now that they have nothing to grind against? 

Hope you are not put off coming back to the forum in the future.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh good to hear that Sketch will be okay, I wonder how long it will take for his teeth to grow back. Just make sure your son is more careful, I know I've hard some close calls before also almost smushed my rats. Maybe you could attach a bell to Sketch during free range so your son is always aware of where he is?


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Interestingly I just read on another thread where Isamurat mentioned about vitimin D deficiency being linked to fragile teeth in rats. Might be something to look into for Sketch? Maybe some supplements would help. It seems Isamurat had a rat who knocked its teeth out too, so maybe if you message her she might be able to give you some tips for helping Sketchy cope. She's a very experienced owner and always gives great advice 

The post is here, near the last page:
http://www.ratforum.com/showthread....-I-want-to-do-it-right!&p=1648770#post1648770


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

So relieved to hear he made it thru the night okay.

I'm also very glad to hear you have breeder support and that you took him for a veterinarian exam, even if there weren't diagnostics available--that's still comforting to know he got looked at by an expert.

Perhaps when emotions aren't so heated, folks here can discuss some tips on how to manage when things like this happen--I've been in the same situation and done some fairly desperate things to come up with vet bill money.

Please do let us know how his vet visit today goes, and how he's doing.

I also think the suggestion to ask Isamurat about possible Vitamin D deficiency is a great one--she has been quite helpful to me on my rats' diet/nutrition.


----------



## twitchNsketch (Jul 17, 2014)

Well, all went amazingly. I was so nervous that there was going to be more damage, but there isn't! and yes, it is a vitamin deficiency and i took both twitch and sketch in so that sketch wouldn't be so freaked out and would have the comfort of his brother. Both of my lovies have a vitamin deficiency. But it's easily fixed. Sketch is in good spirits all things considering. And yes, i will have to have his teeth filed regularly until the top ones come back in. Not a big deal. I'm just relieved he is ok! He's my lucky little rattie!On a side note i think the bell idea is great! Don't need it happening again. Thanks guys!


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

Been watching this thread all day, I go into instant panic mode when stuff like this happens...words just don't work for me any more! So glad he is okay, I can imagine how scary this was. Hope he grows some nice shiny new teeth soon


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Yup, when my boy got a fight wound I was literally shaking with adrenaline so I can only imagine how you must have felt. So great that he is okay, what a relief!


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

So glad to hear Sketch is okay!


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Very glad your boy is okay!


----------



## Rat-Princess (Oct 19, 2014)

Glad he is okay!


----------



## twitchNsketch (Jul 17, 2014)

Here's my boys, little stinkers. Love em!!!


----------



## rubysrats (Jul 28, 2014)

One of my rats lost a tooth about a month ago, we have no idea how. It was a top tooth and broken beneath the gum line. It grew back entirely within about a week and I didn't have to trim his teeth in the meanwhile. Granted he did have one top tooth so he might have been able to grind still. Hope yours grows back as quickly! I was shocked to see how fast the teeth grew. It took a few days to erupt but once it did it grew to full size in like 3-4 days.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

twitchNsketch said:


> Here's my boys, little stinkers. Love em!!!


They look like they are planning some shenanigans ;D

Really glad you got good news today at the vet, and that the vitamin issue is easily solved.

I have two special needs bunnies with malocculusion, whose top and bottom incisors are misaligned. I can tell you, they grow out much more quickly than you'd imagine, between filings and trimmings.

Hopefully your boy's teeth will, as well, especially if he's getting Vitamin D supplements now.


----------



## twitchNsketch (Jul 17, 2014)

rubysrats said:


> One of my rats lost a tooth about a month ago, we have no idea how. It was a top tooth and broken beneath the gum line. It grew back entirely within about a week and I didn't have to trim his teeth in the meanwhile. Granted he did have one top tooth so he might have been able to grind still. Hope yours grows back as quickly! I was shocked to see how fast the teeth grew. It took a few days to erupt but once it did it grew to full size in like 3-4 days.


This is actually very relieving for me. My poor guy is having a very hard time eating any of his favorite foods... tho he did figure out how to eat cheese last night, he even jacked his brothers piece lol! Sketch is quite chunky anyway, maybe he'll lose a little weight haha!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Aaw Twitch and Sketch are gorgeous!


----------



## twitchNsketch (Jul 17, 2014)

Kitterpuss said:


> Aaw Twitch and Sketch are gorgeous!


Thank you!!! I absolutely LOVE my boys! They're only about 6 months old and i have had them since the middle of june. Idk how many ppl have read my initial introduction post but my boys and i have an interesting beginning and i think that's what makes my bond with them so intense...


----------

